# الروائح المضافة على الصابون السائل



## phyyyyy (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو من الاخوة توضيح كيفية اضافة الروائح الى الصابون السائل من حيث هل تضاف هذة الروائح وهى فى الصورة الخام ام تخفف واذا كانت تخفف فهل تخفف بالماء او الكحول 

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم علينا بالرد وشكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed loloa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين بجد على هذا المجهود الرائع من اداره المنتدى ومن كل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الذي اسال الله عز وجل ان يجزيهم خير على ما يقدموا لنا من معلومات كثيره ومفيده فى مجال المنظفات الصناعيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عمر الشلقامى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يمكن ان وضع الروائح بمعدل 5 الى 10سنتيمتر على 120 لتر صابون


----------



## mohamed loloa (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## iron_sim (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكل مع العطر عند إضافات العطر ينقص ثقل الصابون اضن أن نسبة الكحول في العطر كبير جدا لذلك أرجو المساعد 
شكرا


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (12 يناير 2011)

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 يناير 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## iron_sim (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ماهية المثبتة المستعملة مع العطر للزيادة حداة العطر و رائحته 
شكرا


----------



## seefelmasry (13 أكتوبر 2013)

العطر الذي يوضع علي الصابون السائل يكون عطر مائي وليس زيتي فيذوب معك ويعطي رائحة ولا يؤثر علي الصابون


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (16 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

يوجد عدة مواد لاذابة العطر وتحويلة من زيتي الى مائي لسهولة اذابته بالماء وزيادة حدة الرائحة وانا جربت واحدة منها ووجدتها فعالة جدا وهي 
tween 20


----------



## abdo_vb (3 نوفمبر 2013)

استخدم روايح فريدال او ريماس والكميه الموضوع بتختلف على حسب تركيز الريحه يعنى فريدال ب 20 جنيه الكيلو لو حطيت 200 او 300 عادى وتحطهم فى شويه مياه وبعد كدا تحط على الصابون وتقلب ولو عاوز الريحه تتجانس اكتر ممكن تدوبهم فى جرسلين اما بقى ريماس الكيلو ب 105 جنيه يعنى يوم اخرك تحط 50 او 60 جرام على 120 لتر صابون علشان متزودش التكلفه عليك واذابته نفس القصه برده


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ماهو الاسم التجاري لهذه الماده


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 نوفمبر 2013)

افضل طريقه كما ذكر احد الاصدقاء سابقا باذابه العطر اولا في tween 20 وايضا يسمى poly soribate 20 من خلال الخبرة يمكن ايضا استعمال Np9 كمذيب للعطور . تحياتى


----------



## سيد اسماعيل حسين (24 فبراير 2017)

مشكورين


----------

